# pronúncia de "joelho" e "orelha"



## retert

Olá!

Sou estudante de português. Gostaria de saber como é que se pronúncia de "e" na palavras "jo*e*lho" e "or*e*lha".

Muito obrigado!


----------



## Nino83

Com uma [e] (como na palavra inglesa _b*e*t_) no Brasil e com uma [ɐ] (como na palavra inglesa _c*u*p_) em Portugal (sobretudo em Lisboa). 
Pode utilizar esse dicionário pela pronúncia portuguesa e esse pela pronúncia brasileira.


----------



## Farias o quê?

No português brasileiro estas palavras rimam com _joelho_:

aconselho, ajoelho, aparelho, artelho, assemelho, avermelho, bedelho, belho, borrelho, botelho, chavelho, coelho, concelho, conselho, desaparelho, destelho, destrambelho, emparelho, escaravelho, espelho, fedelho, grelho, grupelho, infravermelho, parelho, pentelho, pingarelho, reaparelho, relho, revelho, trambelho, ultravermelho, vermelho e vilarelho.

Ainda no português brasileiro estas palavras rimam com _orelha_:

abelha, aconselha, ajoelha, aparelha, aselha, assemelha, avermelha, botelha, canelha, celha, centelha, cernelha, coelha, cortelha, cravelha, desaparelha, destelha, diabelha, emparelha, espelha, fedelha, grelha, guedelha, infravermelha, ovelha, paelha, pardelha, parelha, reaparelha, relha, savelha, sobrancelha, telha, verdelha _e_ vermelha.

Caso contrário, ouça a pronúncia de _joelho_ aqui e a de _orelha_ aqui.


----------



## guihenning

ʒuˈeʎʊ (joelho)
oˈɾeʎɐ (orelha)
Para o Brasil

ʒuˈɐʎu
oˈɾeʎɐ
Para Portugal.
(O meu dicionário da Porto Editora traz  ˈʒweʎu, mas é erro conhecido do dicionário tratar hiatos como ditongo crescente. O mesmo dicionário diz que orelha é pronunciado com [o] em vez de {U}, o que me é estranho, além de [e] em vez de [ɐ])


----------



## guihenning

Nino83 said:


> Com uma [e] (como na palavra inglesa _b*e*t_) no Brasil e com uma [ɐ] (como na palavra inglesa _c*u*p_) em Portugal (sobretudo em Lisboa).
> Pode utilizar esse dicionário pela pronúncia portuguesa e esse pela pronúncia brasileira.


Mas o “e” de “bet” é aberto, não é?! (ˈbɛt) A pronúncia brasileira tem o “e” fechado, [e]


----------



## Farias o quê?

Eu notei isso, mas não quis tirar o barato dele.


----------



## Nino83

guihenning said:


> Mas o “e” de “bet” é aberto, não é?! (ˈbɛt)


Depende do acento. Na Austrália é fechado, na Inglaterra é médio (como em espanhol) e nos Estados Unidos pode ser (mas não sempre é, dependendo do acento) um pouco mais aberto.
Portanto não há equivalência entre as vogais inglesas e portuguesas, como bem sabemos. 
São só indicaçoes, o que é importante é a transcripção [e] (ou ê).


----------



## Olaszinhok

Nino83 said:


> e com uma [ɐ] (como na palavra inglesa _cup _



Estás certo? Na minha opinião, o símbolo que representa  o som do  u da palavra cup é  ʌ e parece-me bem diferente do [ɐ] português, pelo menos no inglês britânico que eu falo.


----------



## Nino83

Olá, Olaszinhok.
Dado que linguas diferentes têm vogais não exatamente iguais (são aproximações) e visto que o inglês falado em diferentes países tem vogais um pouco diferentes, finjamos que não fiz paralelos entre português e inglês. 
Brasil: joêlho, orêlha
Portugal: joâlho, orâlha


----------



## Carfer

Nino83 said:


> Portugal: joâlho, orâlha



Lá para o Norte há quem pronuncie assim, mas costumo ouvir _'ê_', que é, aliás, como pronuncio.


----------



## Nino83

Um exemplo muito claro da diferente pronúncia europeia e brasileira do "e" antes de consoantes palatais e da semivogal /j/ é "Roberta Sá, António Zambujo e Yamandú Costa  "Eu Já Não Sei""(no youtube). Em palavras como _sei, bem, peito, vejo, desejo, tenho_ o António tem uma vogal bem diferente do ê, muito mais central, pelo contrário a Roberta tem um ê.
Não sei de onde vem o António, mas também no site do Instituto Camões se diz que:


> Note-se que *no nível fonético da norma-padrão do Português Europeu*, também pode ocorrer um*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * acentuado que resulta de um /e/ fonológico acentuado, ortograficamente <e>, quando está antes de uma consoante palatal (por exemplo em _telha_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ou _tenho_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) ou antes da semivogal /j/ (por exemplo em leite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


Muito frequente na fala lisboeta e do RTP.


----------



## pfaa09

Aqui para Norte, muita gente diz: Jo[ei]lho e Or[ei]lha (eu incluído, mas não muito pronunciado... só de leve). Não me atrevo a avançar com percentagens... mas é uma grande maioria.
No resto do país, incluindo as ilhas, é como diz o Carfer: Jo[ê]lho e Or[ê]lha.

Desejos de um excelente 2018 para todos! Saúde, sucessos e felicidades!


----------



## Nino83

É possivel que o Instituto Camões se engane mas ao meu ouvido na variedade europeia há uma clara diferença entre a vogal de _s*e*co_ e a de _t*e*lha_, diferentemente do Brasil onde as duas são iguais.

Bom 2018 a todos.


----------



## Olaszinhok

QUOTE="pfaa09, post: 17280359, member: 761086"]No resto do país, incluindo as ilhas, é como diz o Carfer: Jo[ê]lho e Or[ê]lha.[/QUOTE]
A meu ver, a maioria dos jornalistas da RTP diz, como escreveu o Nino, _vejo tenho joelho sei_ vɐjʊ tɐnhʊ, juɐʎʊ, se calhar porque se trata da pronúncia-padrão e além disso moram em Lisboa.
Quando aprendi português luso, todas as pessoas nas gravações tinham essa pronúncia.


----------



## guihenning

O Camões está certo, mas aparentemente esses dois exemplos têm predominância da pronúncia com [e]. Pedi a dois lisboetas para pronunciarem joelho e foi como diz o dicionário da Porto, o Carfer e o pfaa: juêlhu, com [e].
Entretanto, em Lisboa costuma-se pronunciar “kuâlhu” (Coelho), mas em Coimbra já se diz “kuêlhu”. É estanho porque Coelho e joelho têm o mesmo hiato, mas uma tem [e] e a outra [â]


----------



## Nino83

guihenning said:


> O Camões está certo, mas aparentemente esses dois exemplos têm predominância da pronúncia com [e]


Obrigado pelo esclarecimento.


----------



## pfaa09

Nino83 said:


> É possivel que o Instituto Camões se engane mas ao meu ouvido na variedade europeia há uma clara diferença entre a vogal de _s*e*co_ e a de _jo*e*lho_, diferentemente do Brasil onde as duas são iguais.


Seco, diz-se de forma igual em todo o país. S[ê]co
Quanto a joelho ou orelha, existe uma ligeira mistura entre [ê][ei][ai/â][é(pouco acentuado)]... há uma mistura entre estes sons. Depende da região do país.
Os portugueses percebem bem o que estou a dizer, pois trata-se de palavras que não têm um pronunciação definida.


----------



## Nino83

pfaa09 said:


> existe uma ligeira mistura entre [ê][ei][ai/â]


Só para esclarecer um pouco:
espelho: os portugueses (flowerchild66, aimae) dizem (ɨ)ʃp*ɐ*ʎ(u) pelo contrário os brasileiros dizem esp*e*ʎʊ ou esp*e*ljʊ.
Pelo que comprendi, vocês dizem que em Lisboa a vogal tônica de _joelho_ e _orelha_ é igual à vogal de _seco_ e diferente da vogal de _espelho_ que se ouve nos samples de Forvo, não é?


----------



## Olaszinhok

Eis uma ligação dum dicionário fonético da língua portuguesa, variente europeia.

Dicionário Fonético


----------



## Nino83

guihenning said:


> É estanho porque Coelho e joelho têm o mesmo hiato





Olaszinhok said:


> Eis uma ligação dum dicionário fonético da língua portuguesa, variente europeia.


É estranho, sim.


----------



## xiskxisk

*ʒuˈɐʎu*

*oˈɾɐʎɐ*


----------

